

Ask HN: Effectively improving your writing ability - hundredwatt

I learned to write from English literature classes and lab reports, but haven't had any additional formal training in several years.<p>I am planning on spending some focused time improving my writing over the next few months. Besides frequent practice, are there any techniques/books/exercises/etc that you have used to improve your writing?
======
jacquesm
I read a lot, that certainly seems to improve my writing. As a non-native
speaker the biggest thing for me to watch out for is repetition of words or
sentence fragments in a short piece. Native speakers/writers usually have a
much richer vocabulary and set of idioms they can tap in to, for me it's more
like lego, build complicated stuff out of endless repetition of simple blocks.
That can make text very boring to read.

------
drallison
_BUGS in Writing, Revised Edition: A Guide to Debugging Your Prose (2nd
Edition)_ [Paperback] Lyn Dupre (Author)

This is a useful and sometimes inspiring book. Lyn Dupre was copy editor for
some of Don Knuth's books.

Also, take a look at this outstanding list on Amazon:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R2ECKRZ...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R2ECKRZ4YKL2FJ)

Reading through that list has sent me off to find a out-of-print paper copy of
Don Knuth's _Mathematical Writing_ (Mathematical Association of America
Notes), much of the content of which can be found on his website.

And if you really want to improve your writing, spend a bit of money and hire
a good editor and track the changes. Good editors are hard to find and worth
their weight in gold; if you need a recommendation, let me know off-line.

------
joeld42
The best way to improve any type of writing is workshopping. Find other people
writing similar material, and offer to give them feedback on pieces they are
working on if they will do the same.

There are plenty of established online workshops for fiction, but with a bit
of searching you can find people willing to do this for any type of writing,
non-fiction, essays, reporting, technical writing, etc.

All the practice and theory or technique books in the world won't help you
much if you don't have an audience to let you know what's working and what
isn't.

------
parka
I recommend "Writing Tools: 50 Essential Strategies for Every Writer" by Roy
Peter Clark.

Expect improvement immediately.

[http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Tools-Essential-Strategies-
Wri...](http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Tools-Essential-Strategies-
Writer/dp/0316014990)

------
mattgratt
Elements of Style by Strunk and White

If you want to learn copywriting, there's a correspondence course from AWAI
that's pretty useful. I learned some things when I took it. (It's sold in a
very "yellow highlighter/red underline/internet marketing" way, but it's very
valuable.)

------
seaotter
It seems a little strange, but get thee to a dictionary, and learn every word
you can, the meanings, etc. Sometimes just having an excellent sense of word
power can really take you far. It sure helped me growing up. :-)

~~~
drats
Embiggen your vocabulary. It's a pity the full OED isn't free, it's a
beautiful resource.

~~~
seaotter
I've caught conversations between teenagers waiting outside the door for the
bus, and I shudder to think what English is going to evolve into if we're not
careful. Thank goodness for "It Pays to Enrich Your Word Power", which I read
frequently for years. :-)

------
kroger
I recommend On Writing Well by William Zinsser:

[http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Nonficti...](http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Well-30th-Anniversary-
Nonfiction/dp/0060891548)

~~~
inetsee
I think Writing to Learn by William Zinsser:

([http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Learn-William-
Zinsser/dp/00627...](http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Learn-William-
Zinsser/dp/0062720406/))

would also be a good choice.

